# NF John Day: Dale to Monument low water



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

The lowest I have run this section is 2500 cfs at Monument.

How low have people successfully floated this section and in what craft?

Thanks


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*Decent water level for a raft*

I have the same questions and would be interested in any experiences. I am scheduled to go next weekend, but we will see. Thanks.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

I have run Dale to the Ritter Rd. bridge down to 850. That was a day trip with just a few people in a 14' raft and no gear. I would not take an overnight trip under probably around 1,200. There are a few spots that you would have to push.
The next week should be fine. Looks like the forecast has a dip in flow but still doable.


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

Right, the practical cut off for a big boat seems to be about 1100 or 1200. Initially I was thinking around 1500 but a little lower is probably fine. It looks like some heat may arrive next Wednesday which will help push the flow up.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

it's riteman bridge BOB.. lol.. you will pick up some more water after riteman bridge when long creek dumps in... also if it is looking pretty shallow up top you might not use the traditional put in and and go about a mile down from where camas creek dumps in.. It can add a good amount of water..


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

codycleve said:


> it's riteman bridge BOB.. lol.. you will pick up some more water after riteman bridge when long creek dumps in... also if it is looking pretty shallow up top you might not use the traditional put in and and go about a mile down from where camas creek dumps in.. It can add a good amount of water..


 actually it is "Wrightman" also it is not Long Creek that comes in a few miles downstream of the bridge, it is the Middle Fork John Day. Long Creek is a trib to the Middle Fork and the Middle Fork is a trib to the North Fork John Day. I used to work there


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

you are correct.. My family ranch starts a few miles up the middle fork.. lol hand is my brother in law..


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I wish the middle fork didn't have so many fences across it.. I always thought it would be fun to run... There is a little stretch about a mile down from ritter junction that would be some fun whitewater..


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*How about Desolation Creek?*

We camped on Desolation Creek last year and decided to put in at the top end of the campground and run the short bit of the creek down to the North Fork. I'm not sure what's upstream from that location, but assuming it's all clean that could also be a fun run.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I ran it a few years ago at 1200 with no problem. Had to dodge more rocks that normal, but the river speed seemed about the same.


----------

